# CS building the Tiny 4 cyl. inline.



## crankshafter (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all.
I was asking in Questsions/ Answers if any have started on building Kel's Tiny. 100-some wiews, no respond.
So I thougt "what the heck why not start one yourself. 
First image showing the D-bit I made for boring the cyl.-block for the liners. I had a try on a scrap.pice. I have to say that it works real good(I love the D-bits )





Next image showing milling the camshaft. This was also a try but it was so sucsess-full that I will keep it as is.




First image(cellphone) was kind of blury so I will post a other one in next post.
Best 
CS


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi CS,

I'm glad to see a thread starting for a build of Kel's 4 cylinder. 

Looking forward to your future posts on this project.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi again.
I promissed to post another image(we love pics?) of the D-bit I made for broatcing the cyl.-block




And here showing it in use.PS; If you have not tryed D-bits have a go at it, you would't regret 




Kel' can you see what I did wrong when I was milling the the block? :
 I have the solution: #1 Make a modifyed pusher-cower. #2 is solved, I installed liner-scales on all axis ;D
Maybee you like to see a better image of the camshaft?
Here we go:




Best Regards
CS.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have the plans but need to finish a few things before I can start anything new. Keep on posting and i'll be following along the whole way!


----------



## kcmillin (Dec 1, 2011)

Great Start on the TI4 CS!

I like your use of the D-Bit to make the liner bores. I used a boring head and it took me forever.

Keep up the good work, I am excited to follow along.


Kel


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi all.
Been having some qualitytime to day. Get managed to finish up the crankcase.




Here the block and crankcase 





Kel.
To make the cylinder liners I used some valveguides I had lying around,with 11mm(7/16") bore. So this will be "The TINY Bigbore". ;D maybe some larger valves to, we will see.
I also start carving out the inside of the block. This I have to say: it's the most nerve wrecking operation so far .
Best Regards
CS


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all.
Here where I am with the Tiny so far.




Not showing is that the inside of the cylinderblock is finished milled out. Next is to make the under part of the main bearring and bolt them to the block. Then it is the scary part of lineboring for the main bearrings.
But no I'm getting ready to have a week's vacation on the Cannary Island(Spain) ;D

Best.
CS


----------



## Admiral_dk (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Crankshafter

Nice work on Tiny - looking forward too the rest.



> But no I'm getting ready to have a week's vacation on the Cannary Island(Spain)



Enjoy your holiday and the warmer climate down there - I doubt that you anything there as beautiful as your local scenery in Molde and above.


----------



## kcmillin (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the fins on the bottom of the oil pan CS!

The larger bore will require a slight modification to the carburetor venturi size, but there should be plenty of meat left on the barrel to drill a larger hole if necessary. I have seen a generic formula for carb venturi sizes vs. engine bore to be that you want your venturi to be about 1/4 of the bore size. So a 1 inch bore should have a 1/4" venturi, But you might want to start even smaller. The current setup is about 1/6th of the engine bore. 

Kel


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all
Thanks for the feedback.

Admiral: Yes I need to go to a warmer place right no. So you have been here in Molde. yes it is a nice place to live. 

Kel: Yes I am aware of the carb. venturi size. It it will be some time before I start on the carb. 
Hove about the valve- size?

Waiting for the DP 48 gearcutters, hope the postman have been here before I'm back from Canary Islands in a week's time.

Best
CS


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 8, 2011)

It looks like you're making good progress so far. With a project like this you just make one piece at a time and eventually you get it finished. I've found when working on a complex project that it's easy to get burned out so you have to look at it that way. 
I'm sure it will be thrilling when it makes it's first pop.
gbritnell


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi George.
Your right. Me, I try to figure out the most dificult parts and start with them. So when I'm back from Spain, first up is to bore for the bearrings and then it is the gears and the distributor aaaaand the nevewrecking crank 

PS:
How is the new mill? I saw you mention how quiet it runs. My mill-drill gearhead !!%&#38;#¤". Hope is that some day.....  ;D ;D

CS


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi CS,
It's very quiet. With the variable speed it only has one belt so it doesn't have the extra pulley and belt that my round column mill had. 
 Don't let the crank scare you. You can use this link to the way I did my Holt crank. Maybe it will give you some ideas on how to approach yours.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5673.0
gbritnell


----------



## crankshafter (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all.
It's been some time since last post but some issues comes in the way sometimes.Like getting me a new mill, not got it home yet, have it in storage where I work for the time being. Have had some work on it so in a couple of weeks I think it's time to get it home.
But i have had some progress on the Tiny.
Here I'm cutting the timing gears and the gears for the waterpump.








And the bevelgears for the distributor.




And the gears on the camshaft.





More to come.
CS


----------



## crankshafter (Apr 9, 2012)

I.m back.
Have some more pic's to show you.
Here is the pumpbody bored out, and trialfitting of the gears.





.
And here it is mostley finnished. I have tryed it, and it works great.





.
The the distributor are allso finnished.

Kelly, if you reading this. you mention that the brass/bronz big end bearings was wearing out. I was thinkig of making the rods out of solid bronz but now I'm wondering if alu. will
take the beating. I will not run the Tiny in a dyno ;D ( if it ever will run) : 

CS


----------



## camm-1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Great work !
And I hav to tell everyone that Crankshafter helps me a lot with tip on my Hoglet projekt :bow: :bow:


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi CS,

Those gears look great! I like the y c-sunk screws on the water pump. Very clean look. I am excited to see more.

The bushings which were wearing out were 1/4 the thickness of the ones in the plans, and they had no oil passages. The plans have the heavy duty bushing in them, and so far I have not had any issues with the new ones. 

Kel


----------



## crankshafter (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all.
Hav had some qualitytime down in my "cave" this weekend and I like to show you some pic's
Here is the pump/ fan assy. The fan was milled out of 0.5mm shim stock 




I allso made up the cooling pipe w/flanges and the hold-down fixture for the distributor.
I did not have brasspipe in stock so I made the coolingpipe out of copper.













Best regards
CS


----------



## e.picler (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello CS!
Congratulation for you very nice work. The small gears are so intriguing and challenging. I received the cutters from Travers last week. Maybe I start producing some teeths.
You are far ahead of me. I can't wait until I get to the same point you are. The fact is that I don't have much time to dedicate to this fantastic project. Basically I work only on weekends (one day).
I have the block almost finished (missing only boring the cylinders for the liners). I'm wating some tools I purchased a few days ago (small boring head, reamers).
This last saturday I purchased the material for the liners, head and timing cover as well as some small tooling for the lathe to machine small diameters and thin cutting off tool.
I also finished preparing the material for the head. 

Thanks,
Edi


----------



## boatmadman (Jul 14, 2012)

hi, love this build.

Where can I get plans for this engine?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Ian.
You can get the plans from the inventor of the Tiny from Kelly(kcmillin)
who is member of the HMEM forum.
Here is a link to his site: http://www.burleighmachine.com/.
Have fun.

CS


----------



## steamer (Jul 15, 2012)

Well done CS!


This is a great build...and has obviously gotten by me.....I'll be watching.

NICE! :bow:

Dave


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Steamer-Dave.
Thanks for the words.
you better be watching I,m watching you ;D ;D :big:

It will be some weeks before some progress. summer/vacation.

Best Regards
CS


----------

